# Rotisserie for a pellet grill/smoker



## smokin pastor (Mar 5, 2018)

Anyone know of a pellet grill/smoker that comes with or has an optional rotisserie? 

Or is there an after market brand/model that would work inside a unit like a Camp Chef?


----------



## bregent (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't know of any that come with that option, but have seen several DIY versions. Check over at Pelletfan and search on 'rotisserie' to see a few.


----------



## smokin pastor (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks. I’ll check them out!!


----------



## michdoug (Jul 6, 2018)

smokin pastor said:


> Thanks. I’ll check them out!!


https://www.waltonsinc.com/broil-king-smoke-pellet-grill-xl


----------



## smokin pastor (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks. I’d like to see the set up. Looks like a first!!


----------



## michdoug (Jul 6, 2018)

smokin pastor said:


> Thanks. I’d like to see the set up. Looks like a first!!


I can vouch for their gas grills, I've had one for 4 yrs with no issues....Hopefully their pellet grills are built just as well...


----------



## smokin pastor (Jul 7, 2018)

I’ve seen them at Lowes- they seem like a nice set up. Quality. I’m seriously leaning towards a Camp Chef Woodwind SG and try and add a rotisserie. I just wrote to CC and put the bug in their ear. Who knows- maybe there will be a CC Woodwind SGR (Rotisserie!!!)


----------



## Toterra (Jul 13, 2018)

I think the Broil King is a new pellet grill that they are introducing. They will have one setup apparently at the Kitchener RibFest (http://www.kitchenerribandbeerfest.com/) and I am definetly going to check it out. I love my traeger but respect broilking products.


----------

